# Recert “under review”



## srcoen (Mar 2, 2018)

I completed my NREMT recertification by education (NCCP 2016) Tuesday of this week. Just out of morbid curiosity, how long am I gonna have to wait before I find out I’m officially recertified? My TO has already approved all of my CEUs, so that’s no issue, and paid via prepaid voucher, so that can’t be it either. Just wondering is all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2018)

A week or so. The longest part for me was waiting for my medical director to approve the skills


----------



## srcoen (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks! I checked while I was waiting on kiddos at school, and it was done!


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Mar 15, 2018)

i'm in the same boat, since our old training officer isn't around to put the new one in i have to wait for my chief to email to nremt to change it. then i gotta wait for that to be updated and have TO sign off and then the medical director to affiliate himself and then sign off. for now so i don't lapse, i just submitted my nccp 2016 and paid. so if march 31st passes and still not signed off, i'll just be inactive till it does. mind you, i've been trying to get this stuff cleared up since february. frustrating


----------



## srcoen (Mar 15, 2018)

ParamedicGirl221 said:


> i'm in the same boat ... if march 31st passes and still not signed off, i'll just be inactive till it does. mind you, i've been trying to get this stuff cleared up since february. frustrating



I’m sorry... like I said, I found out the day after I posted that it was finished. Medics take longer because both TO and Medical Director have to sign off. I started throwing up flags back in December and was finished CEU wise shortly before my birthday, but it took a good week for me to get hooked up with a TO to straighten out my CEUs to figure out what I was missing.


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Mar 29, 2018)

finally got mine done, just in the nick of time. only cause agency issues.


----------



## srcoen (Mar 29, 2018)

ParamedicGirl221 said:


> finally got mine done, just in the nick of time. only cause agency issues.



Good to hear! I wondered.


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (Mar 29, 2018)

srcoen said:


> Good to hear! I wondered.


yes it is, thank you was renewed as of last night. we were trying to resolve an issue with changing the training officer as it wasn't working out following there directions online.


----------



## srcoen (Mar 29, 2018)

ParamedicGirl221 said:


> yes it is, thank you was renewed as of last night. we were trying to resolve an issue with changing the training officer as it wasn't working out following there directions online.



It happens. Glad it all worked out. My main hangup was all my CEUs were entered wrong, so once I got that resolved, it was cake to finish up. Me and one of the TOs for my department ended up sitting down and basically started over and re-entered everything properly. I have since downloaded a couple of documents so that won’t happen again.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Jan 23, 2019)

On the topic of recert, Does the recert date state at the time of the recert being complete  or at expiration of  current?


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jan 24, 2019)

ZombieEMT said:


> On the topic of recert, Does the recert date state at the time of the recert being complete  or at expiration of  current?



National Registry starts from the end of your current cert. The states I'm familiar with (CO, MN, MI) are the same.


----------

